

Show HN: Gradientizer - A simple jQuery plugin for modern CSS3 gradients - DigitalSea
https://github.com/Vheissu/Gradientizer

======
DigitalSea
If anyone has any ideas for improvements or feature additions, please feel
free to fork and do a pull request. I've found this plugin to be invaluable in
my toolkit since developing it and figured others might find it useful too.

